# vieux meubles attendrissants



## Pajapatak

Bonsoir.
Pourriez-vous me suggérer quelque synonyme pour le mot attendrissant, svp.
On décrit une chambre d’hȏtel. "Dans la chambre, une alcȏve que masquait un rideau et de vieux meubles attendrissants: un lourd bureau en faux marbre, un canapé de cuir noir, une table recouverte d’un tapis à franges."

Mignons? Charmants? Qui provoque la nostalgie?

Merci d’avance pour votre aide.


----------



## aider

"un peu ridicules"


----------



## Roméo31

=qui inspirent/suscitent un sentiment de tendresse.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord avec l'explication de Roméo, mais non avec Aider ; je ne vois pas en quoi des meubles attendrissants seraient ridicules.


----------



## aider

Je crois que Pajapatak cherchait un synonyme, un substitut (et non une explication : il a très bien compris le sens de "attendrissant" dans ce contexte et propose lui-même des substituts).

C'est loin d'être facile, car il faut analyser les meubles en question, puis translater l'impression ressentie par le narrateur vers autre chose que "attendrissant".

La description des meubles fait un peu "kitsch" et certainement pas riche ou "classe". D'où ma proposition.

On pourrait ajouter : désuet, tristounet, un tantinet vulgaire, fatigué, etc mais ça ne correspond pas tout à fait.

Sous des dehors faciles, c'en est une très difficile, celle-ci !


----------



## Maître Capello

aider said:


> il a très bien compris le sens de "attendrissant" dans ce contexte et propose lui-même des substituts


Justement, je trouve que _ridicule_ ne convient pas du tout pour se substituer à _attendrissant_…  Je dirais plutôt _mignon_ comme justement suggéré initialement par Pajapatak.


----------



## aider

Je n'ai pas écrit "ridicule", j'ai écrit quelque chose de différent, mais vous voulez avoir le dernier mot à tout prix, ce que je trouve regrettable.

[…]


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'invente pourtant rien ; c'est ce que vous avez écrit dans votre premier post… 


aider said:


> "un peu ridicules"


----------



## lectrice

Est-ce qu'on peut dire _de vieux meubles* touchants*_ ou ça ne va pas du tout?
Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne dirais pas ça, non. Mais les suggestions de Pajapatak conviennent bien : _mignons, charmants_…


----------



## nicduf

Bonsoir,

Charmants, touchants me plairaient assez.


----------



## aider

La phrase est la suivante : "Dans la chambre, une alcȏve que masquait un rideau et de vieux meubles  attendrissants: un lourd bureau en faux marbre, un canapé de cuir noir,  une table recouverte d’un tapis à franges."

a) Mignon : vous ne pouvez pas dire d'un "lourd bureau" qu'il soit "mignon".

b) Charmant : c'est tout sauf "charmant", puisque le marbre est "faux" ; idem pour le "tapis à frange" sur une table.

c) Touchant : s'agissant de meubles, la combinaison est dangereuse : des "meubles touchants" évoque autre chose, même si "touchant" a un sens proche de "attendrissant".

J'ai proposé "kitsch" et "un peu ridicules" ; je n'ai pas écrit "ridicules".  Cette citation n'est pas correcte.

Il y a une nuance entre les deux ("un peu ridicules" et "ridicules") et elle doit pouvoir être exploitée ici vu la difficulté de restituer le ressenti du narrateur.

"Un peu" introduit non seulement une nuance de modération, mais aussi et surtout d'objectivité : le sujet prend une certaine distance par rapport au caractère concerné (en l'occurrence "ridicule") : il ne se moque pas.

*Exemple : *"Ce vieil homme, attendrissant du fait de sa myopie, cherchait sa pipe en trébuchant et en se cognant aux meubles." Vous pouvez ici substituer "un peu ridicule" à "attendrissant", puisque c'est exactement le sens qu'évoque le contexte.

Le contexte, toujours le contexte : "Un lourd bureau en faux marbre, un canapé de cuir noir,  une table recouverte d’un tapis à franges" : on croirait la description du mobilier d'une vieille cartomancienne des annnées 60, comme dans le film d'Agnès Varda _Cléo de 5 à 7_ !

Ceux  qui possèdent ces meubles ne sont ni des riches, ni d'anciens riches  (puisque le marbre est "faux"), ni des pauvres (il a quand même fallu  acheter tout ça...), mais des gens relativement vulgaires, qui ont  mauvais goût (on dirait aujourd'hui que c'est du mobilier de chez Troc).

Un autre traduction possible serait "petit-bourgeois" (mais elle ne véhicule pas la composante sentimentale de "attendrissant").

Au "post" N° 5 je disais que c'était une question très difficile... je le crois toujours.


----------



## nicduf

Bonjour,

Votre proposition était en effet "un peu ridicules" et vous précisez que cela ne vous satisfait pas pleinement.
Ce qui est "un peu ridicule" est ce qui prête "un peu" à rire, à se moquer. C'est une attitude qui suppose une certaine distance , voire même une certaine condescendance , un sentiment de supériorité par rapport à ce qui est jugé. 
L'auteur de la phrase en question qualifie les vieux meubles d'"attendrissants". Il est attendri, touché, ému par cet assemblage de meubles désuets et hétéroclites. Cela suppose une certaine empathie qui me semble éloignée de ce que laisse entendre "un peu ridicules".
Dans votre post 15, il me semble que c'est plus par rapport à votre propre ressenti face à cet assemblage de meubles (vieille cartomancienne/vulgaires/mauvais goût/ mobilier de chez Troc) que par rapport à celui de l'auteur (attendrissants) que vous analysez et rejetez un certain nombre de propositions.
La question posée est en effet difficile mais passionnante.


----------



## Logospreference-1

On conçoit qu'on s'attache à de beaux meubles comme à de beaux tableaux ; ils sont évocateurs des personnes qui les ont aimés et de leurs lieux de résidence, et quelquefois de certaines régions et de certaines époques. 

Rien de tout cela pour les meubles de cette chambre d'hôtel, dérisoires, mais ils n'en suscitaient pas moins en effet un sentiment de tendresse, on était prêt à s'y attacher, au prix, oui, peut-être, d'en paraître un peu ridicule dans la mesure où ces meubles n'en valaient pas la peine. Qui n'a pas connu de telles chambres d'hôtel où quelques meubles dont personne n'aurait voulu entendaient susciter un semblant d'attachement chez les clients de tous genres qui s'y succédaient, afin que chacun y sente un peu de son chez-soi ?


----------



## Roméo31

Votre réponse me séduit assez...


----------



## volo

Bonsoir,

Dans le CNTRL, je trouve cette phrase tirée de L'Insecte de Michelet :
« Cent choses que la vue simple trouve horribles en anatomie deviennent d'une délicatesse touchante, attendrissante, d'un charme poétique qui va au sublime »
Mon impression est que cette pharse traduit exactement tout ce que le narrateur a voulu nous faire ressentir en parlant de ces meubles attendrissants, tous vieux, tous laids, tous faux qu’ils ne paraissent.
En matière de synonyme, je crois qu’on ne saurait trouver mieux que de répéter après l’auteur : « attendrissant » et d’expliquer, ne serait-ce qu’en peu de mots, pourquoi ils le sont pour celui qui les regarde.


----------



## aider

@volo : cela signifie qu'on déclare forfait, qu'on ne parvient pas à trouver un substitut de moins de quatre ou cinq mots à "attendrissants" ?

 Ne pas perdre de vue que le but de l'exercice n'est pas de comprendre le sens de la phrase, mais d'exprimer le même sens grâce à un (ou plusieurs) mots autres que "attendrissants" (ou "tendresse", etc).

Pourtant un mot assez commun, "attendrissant"...

Résumé des propositions :

- touchants
- charmants
- mignons
- un peu ridicules
- petit-bourgeois
- suscitant la nostalgie
- attachants

Nouvelles propositions : "dont la banalité faisait le charme", "quelconques"


----------



## Logospreference-1

Parmi les mots, non pas à proprement parler synonymes, mais assez  voisins pour expliquer cet usage de « attendrissant », j'ajouterais _humain_,  ce qui me permet de me rapprocher de l'explication proposée par Volo  dans son message #20, mais encore de retrouver « le temps humain » dans  cet autre fil.
_
Attendrissant, touchant, mignon, petit-bourgeois, attachant, ridicule_  s'appliquent le plus souvent à des personnes ou à leurs lettres ou  quelque autre ouvrage, ou bien encore à des choses concrètes ou  abstraites qui leur sont rattachées, tels les vêtements et les  attitudes. El les meubles, je pense par exception, sont eux-mêmes  porteurs d'impressions ou de sentiments qu'on prête habituellement aux  personnes. En particulier, ici, je sentais un parallèle entre les vieux  meubles et les vielles personnes dont je craignais de ne pas trouver par  quel bout l'aborder. Car en effet, ce sont surtout les vieilles  personnes, celles qu'on aperçoit et qu'on remarque sans les connaître,  dont on ne sait rien, qu'on dirait le plus souvent attendrissantes, en  dehors de toute idée de beauté, de style, d'élégance, de noblesse : ces  vieilles personnes n'auraient que cette seule qualité ou ce seul mérite  que de porter leur grand âge qu'elles en seraient d'autant plus  attendrissantes. Et il y a donc cet autre parallèle que dans une chambre  d'hôtel nous ne sommes que de passage : on ne saura jamais rien de ces  vieux meubles.

Le parallèle entre les meubles et les personnes a  quelquefois lieu dans l'autre sens, quant on dit de quelqu'un de très  ancien à la même place qu'il fait partie des meubles.


----------



## Nanon

Pour ma part, j'écarterais les propositions _« petit-bourgeois »_ et _« quelconque »_. Ces qualificatifs m'évoquent surtout une certaine laideur, un manque de goût, voire un mauvais goût. En tout état de cause, ils ne suscitent en moi aucun attendrissement.


----------



## Roméo31

Pareillement pour moi, Nanon.


----------



## volo

Voici une phrase née sous la plume d’Emile Zola (L'Evénement illustré, le 1er juin 1868) : _« La campagne vit pour nous, d'une vie poignante et fraternelle, et c'est pour cela que la vue d'un grand chêne, d'une haie d'aubépine, d'une tache de mousse nous émeut souvent jusqu'aux larmes »._
La vue de ces choses, simples et insignifiantes, est donc parfois capable de nous émouvoir.
Ma proposition :* « les meubles dont la vue nous émeut »*

Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## Maître Capello

D'accord avec tout le monde sauf Aider.



aider said:


> a) Mignon : vous ne pouvez pas dire d'un "lourd bureau" qu'il soit "mignon".
> b) Charmant : c'est tout sauf "charmant", puisque le marbre est "faux" ; idem pour le "tapis à frange" sur une table.


Mais si, on peut. Pourquoi ne serait-ce pas possible ? Ce n'est pas parce que ces meubles sont sobres ou communs qu'ils ne peuvent provoquer un sentiment d'attendrissement chez certaines personnes.



> J'ai proposé "kitsch" et "un peu ridicules" ; je n'ai pas écrit "ridicules".  Cette citation n'est pas correcte.
> Il y a une nuance entre les deux ("un peu ridicules" et "ridicules") et elle doit pouvoir être exploitée ici vu la difficulté de restituer le ressenti du narrateur.
> "Un peu" introduit non seulement une nuance de modération, mais aussi et surtout d'objectivité : le sujet prend une certaine distance par rapport au caractère concerné (en l'occurrence "ridicule") : il ne se moque pas.
> 
> *Exemple : *"Ce vieil homme, attendrissant du fait de sa myopie, cherchait sa pipe en trébuchant et en se cognant aux meubles." Vous pouvez ici substituer "un peu ridicule" à "attendrissant", puisque c'est exactement le sens qu'évoque le contexte.


La seule nuance, c'est que vous minimisez l'adjectif avec la locution adverbiale _un peu_, mais l'idée de base reste la même. Il reste donc de la moquerie, quoique atténuée, si vous dites _un peu ridicules_, ce qui est pour moi incompatible avec _attendrissants_. Si je vous disais que vous êtes « un peu ridicule », penseriez-vous vraiment que je ne me moque pas de vous ?

Quant à votre exemple, vous pouvez certes remplacer _attendrissant_ par _un peu ridicule_, mais la nuance n'est pas la même. Dans le premier cas, le sentiment est plutôt positif (_émouvant, touchant, poignant_) ; dans le second, il est plutôt négatif (_grotesque, risible_).


----------



## tpfumefx

Je dirais la même chose que Volo : *« les vieux meubles dont la vue nous émeut » , ou ** les vieux meubles **émouvants.*


----------



## Roméo31

tpfumefx said:


> Je dirais la même chose que Volo : *« les vieux meubles dont la vue nous émeut » , ou ** les vieux meubles **émouvants.*



Mais oui, comme ce même mot dans l'exemple cité par le TLFi : 





> *1.* [En parlant d'un animé] Qui est atteint d'une ou plusieurs infirmités. _Fillette, vieillard, vieille femme infirme._ _Un petit vieux homme infirme traînant une charrette à bras _(Hugo, _Misér., _t. 2, 1862, p. 292)._*Une poule infirme (...) sans cesse sautillant à cloche-pied sur des meubles non moins attendrissants qu'elle*-même _(Milosz, _Amour. initiation,_1910, p. 182)._Ce ne fut plus qu'un misérable corps infirme et douloureux, qui devait recourir sans cesse aux soins et aux prévenances que son épouse très dévouée lui prodiguait _(Gide, _Ainsi soit-il,_1951, p. 1180).


 Il n'y a pas à se torturer les boyaux du cerveau pour trouver un synonyme d'_attendrissants _dans le contexte soumis !


----------

